# rear parking sensors



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, there is also a range of the sensors that includes the area around the corners of the fascia too. The would give you warning if a person was approaching your car fron the rear corner while you are backing up. I agree that when backing into tight spots, like a garage, the system can be overstimulating. You still have to pay attention to what you are doing and determine whether or not the object in close proximity is a cause for alarm.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

newguyhere said:


> When backing out of my garage my rear parking sensors always sound the alarm (and yes the door is open!). They must detect out to the side of the car a certain distance but that doesn't seem very useful as it's like the boy who cried wolf...*one of these times the door might be down and I ignore the sensors.*
> 
> Anyways does this sound normal? The manual doesn't go into great detail.


Really?? You're telling me you think it is possible for you to get in your car and back into your own garage door? The technology in cars nowadays is great but if it is going to make people reliant then maybe it is a bad idea. The sensors detect to the sides for a reason...pedestrians. If a little kid happens to wander behind your car do you want to know he is there when he is harmlessly beside your car or when he is actually getting run over? They aren't there to prevent garage door collisions.


----------



## Rotherd31 (Apr 5, 2011)

The sensor always beeps when putting the car into reverse, letting you know that the feature is activated.


----------



## newguyhere (Apr 28, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Really?? You're telling me you think it is possible for you to get in your car and back into your own garage door? The technology in cars nowadays is great but if it is going to make people reliant then maybe it is a bad idea. The sensors detect to the sides for a reason...pedestrians. If a little kid happens to wander behind your car do you want to know he is there when he is harmlessly beside your car or when he is actually getting run over? They aren't there to prevent garage door collisions.




The part about hitting the door was a joke. Sorry the sarcastic tone didn't carry over to the internet post


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Really?? You're telling me you think it is possible for you to get in your car and back into your own garage door?


Yes, I did back into the closed garage door once. Of course I was taking my dog to be put down for a tumor in her heart, so I was a tad distracted.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Really?? You're telling me you think it is possible for you to get in your car and back into your own garage door? * The technology in cars nowadays is great but if it is going to make people reliant then maybe it is a bad idea*. The sensors detect to the sides for a reason...pedestrians. If a little kid happens to wander behind your car do you want to know he is there when he is harmlessly beside your car or when he is actually getting run over? They aren't there to prevent garage door collisions.


Technology that humans become reliant on??? No WAY!!
My brothers have had the same cell phone numbers for more then 10 yrs and I still don't know what they are because of that darn _contacts_ imbedded in mine that stores numbers


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

usaalways said:


> Technology that humans become reliant on??? No WAY!!
> My brothers have had the same cell phone numbers for more then 10 yrs and I still don't know what they are because of that darn _contacts_ imbedded in mine that stores numbers


I bet I actually know......maybe 20% of the numbers in my phone by memory. Maybe.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...what'cha gonna do when the BATTERIES go dead?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...what'cha gonna do when the BATTERIES go dead?


That's what chargers are for lol. I probably know about 5 numbers by heart that are in my phone...and I have about 500 contacts. Pretty sad.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...what'cha gonna do when the BATTERIES go dead?


...that is also what I told my kids when they became too dependent upon their hand-held calculators while doing their mathematic homework.

...sometimes you just gotta put your "mind" to work too.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...that is also what I told my kids when they became too dependent upon their hand-held calculators while doing their mathematic homework.
> 
> ...sometimes you just gotta put your "mind" to work too.


For stuff like it can definitely be a bad thing. I'm great at math and can't ever remember using a calculator in class or on my homework growing up...but when it comes to trig functions it is almost essential to have a graphing calculator to get by.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...that is also what I told my kids when they became too dependent upon their hand-held calculators while doing their mathematic homework.
> 
> ...sometimes you just gotta put your "mind" to work too.


That's why there's solar powered calculators.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

robertbick said:


> That's why there's solar powered calculators.


...but it also gets *dark* & *rainy* (during the Monsoon Season) even here in the desert!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...but it also gets *dark* & *rainy* (during the Monsoon Season) even here in the desert!


Just a lightbulb keeps em going.


----------



## sime10 (Dec 9, 2013)

On instrument cluster switched on light for parking sensors.
The dealer told me it was two sensors not working.
Where I can find sensors to buy?
Can anybody tell me what number or what type is sensors for Chevrolet Cruze 2010?
Thank you.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi sime10,

You should be able to order parts directly from your dealership. Please let me know if you have any other questions or need assistance with that. Just send me a private message.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

